# D3 - Trist und langweilig?



## Shaguar93 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo

ich habe ein paar wichtige Fragen an die alten Diablo-Hasen hier.

Ich habe mir als D3-Neuling Diablo3 zugelegt und habe es nun meine ersten 2 Stunden lang gezockt. Mir ist aufgefallen, das der Ablauf des Spiels sehr monoton ist. Zuvor habe ich Spiele wie WoW gespielt und bin natürlich soetwas gewöhnt, nur kommt mir Diablo 3 eher wie ein Browsergame vor. Was ich nun mache ist: rumlaufen, Quests machen (was hauptsächlich mit Mobs killen zu tun hat) und...ja...Monster töten. Dabei hätte man bei Games wie WoW verschiedene Spells als "Abwechslung", doch hat man bei D3 nur 2-3 Spells (auch wenn 4 Spells später dazukommen, so kann ich mir eine veränderte Spielerfahrung nicht vorstellen.

Welches Ziel hat das Spiel? Nun kann man sagen, dass es genau wie bei WoW das Ziel ist das beste Equipment zu kriegen. Doch nutzt man bei WoW dieses im Endcontent auch. Dabei meine ich nicht das D3-PvP-Geplänkel, über welches ich mich schon informiert habe.

Wie kann es nun sein, dass um dieses Spiel ein so riesiger Wirbel ist, obwohl ich sogar die Quests nachher doppelt und dreifach wiederholen muss um 60 zu werden, nur das diese andere Schwierigkeiten aufweisen?

Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren. Was hat mich gametechnisch noch zu erwarten? 
Ich befürchte nunmal...nichts


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2012)

du hast das genre der hack and slay spiele schon gut zusammengefasst.

dafür hat d3 gerade zu ausgefeilt und vielfältige quests udn dialoge.


in der tat ist es einfach nur gaudi, auf 60 zu lvln durch die schwerer werdenden level.
man bekommt später noch erstaunlich viele andere fähigkeiten durch runen, deutlich mehr als 3-4. man muss seine spielweise deutlich anpassen, wie wir jetzt in hölle nach einigen sehr zähen stunden gemerkt haben.

ziel ist es hier, den endcontent zu schaffen, dafür raided man sich gear zusammen. inferno ist kein kindergeburtstag mehr


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2012)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren. Was hat mich gametechnisch noch zu erwarten?
> Ich befürchte nunmal...nichts



Bingo 
Mein Tipp: Spiel nicht allein, spiel mit Freunden.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (18. Mai 2012)

Warum vergleicht jeder Diablo Neuling Diablo mit WoW?  Diese beiden Spiele haben, außer das sie von Blizzard sind, nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2012)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> Warum vergleicht jeder Diablo Neuling Diablo mit WoW?  Diese beiden Spiele haben, außer das sie von Blizzard sind, nichts miteinander zu tun.



Als WoW raus kam hat "jeder" MMO-Neuling (ich war auch einer) es mit D2 verglichen. Liegt einfach daran, daß Blizzard eine riesen Fanbasis hat und dadurch so gut wie jeder, der einen Blizzard-Titel besitzt, vor jedem neuen Titel so gehyped (im positiven Sinne) wird, daß er genreübergreifend alles anspielt was aus dem Hause Blizzard kommt.
So kommt es auch zu genreübergreifenden Vergleichen.

Noch dazu werden durch die 1 Mio. + X Jahrespassbesitzer einige nur durch diesen D3 spielen. Da sind dann WoW-Vergleiche fast schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2012)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren. Was hat mich gametechnisch noch zu erwarten?
> Ich befürchte nunmal...nichts


Naja, "nichts" wäre übertrieben. Aber sagen wir's so: Wenn du die gleiche Zeit nutzen würdest, um auf einen Holzstamm einzuhacken, hätteste am Ende sogar noch einen positiven körperlichen Fitnesseffekt und 'ne Menge Brennholz für den Winter. 

Diablo ist absolut geschmackssache. Meine persönlich aber nicht ...


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (18. Mai 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Liegt einfach daran, daß Blizzard eine riesen Fanbasis hat und dadurch so gut wie jeder, der einen Blizzard-Titel besitzt, vor jedem neuen Titel so gehyped (im positiven Sinne) wird, daß er genreübergreifend alles anspielt was aus dem Hause Blizzard kommt.
> So kommt es auch zu genreübergreifenden Vergleichen.




Ach so. Ja ich frage mich auch schon seit längerem, warum ich bei Battlefield keine Tore schießen kann wie bei Fifa. Sind doch beide von EA. /scnr


----------



## Totemkrieger (18. Mai 2012)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe ein paar wichtige Fragen an die alten Diablo-Hasen hier.
> 
> Ich habe mir als D3-Neuling Diablo3 zugelegt und habe es nun meine ersten 2 Stunden lang gezockt. Mir ist aufgefallen, das der Ablauf des Spiels sehr monoton ist. Zuvor habe ich Spiele wie WoW gespielt und bin natürlich soetwas gewöhnt, nur kommt mir Diablo 3 eher wie ein Browsergame vor. Was ich nun mache ist: rumlaufen, Quests machen......




WoW hat abgesehen davon,das es aus der selben Spieleschmiede kommt,nicht viel mit der Diablo Reihe zu tun.
Diablo war schon immer auf "Itemhatz" und Motivation durch härtere Modi ausgelegt.
(Nun könnte man sagen :"Hey so ist es in WoW doch auch".)

Den Flair von Diablo haben sie einfach super fortgesetzt und die Story ist wirklich sehr schön erzählt.
Mir macht`s, genauso wie die Vorgänger,sehr viel Spaß und es ist genauso wie ich es mir gewünscht habe.

Mfg Totem


----------



## D4rk-x (18. Mai 2012)

Wie meine Vorredner schon richtig erklärt haben ist Diablo 3 nicht mehr  In meiner Gilde habe ich das allen "Jahrespass" Besitzern und vor allem denen davon die noch nie ein anderes Spiel gespielt haben, direkt erklärt das man D3 nicht mit WoW vergleichen kann. Quasi den Wind aus den Segeln genommen und geimpft. Dafür sind wir aktuell 8-16 Personen im Ts und schnetzeln uns nun wirklich alle mit sehr viel Freude durch das Spiel. Tauschen Items untereinander, Helfen uns gegenseitig und lachen sehr, sehr viel miteinander. Diablo 3 ist kurzweilig und action geladen, es erzählt eine epische Geschichte und es kommt schnell zur Sucht. Ich lauf bereits jetzt in jede Ecke in jeden Winkel und versuche jede Truhe und jeden Mob umzuhauen um vielleicht doch noch nen besseren loot zu bekommen. Es ist einfach das alte Diablo feeling da. Spielen tue ich die reihe seit Teil 1. Damals haben wir das im LAN bis zum erbrechen nach der Schule und in den Ferien gezockt. Nun wo wir alle Familie haben und im Beruf eingespannt sind spielen wir das alle Online mit TS und haben genau so einen mords Spaß wie damals  Ich bin Glücklich mit dem Spiel. Einziges Manko meiner seits, die Story war mir zu kurz. Ich finde die haben aus 3 Akten 4 gemacht. Aber das ist nur meine Subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/53374/diablo-3-statt-eines-tests



> Die dritte Wahrheit über Diablo 3: Es ist kein tolles Solospiel. Erstens müsst ihr immer mit dem Internet verbunden sein, weil alle Charaktere ausschließlich auf den Blizzard-Servern gespeichert werden. Blizzard nennt das "Service" und "Cheat-Schutz", meint damit aber "Kunden-Fesselung" und "Kopierschutz" – es wäre problemlos möglich, einen reinen Offline-Modus anzubieten, dessen Charaktere und Items eben nie online gehen dürften. Zweitens ist das Spiel voll und auch sehr gut auf Multiplayer ausgelegt, beispielsweise könnt ihr jederzeit in Partien von Freunden springen oder eure bestehende (Solo-) Partie für Wildfremde öffnen. Drittens macht Diablo 3 als Singleplayer-Spiel schlicht nicht dermaßen viel Spaß: Wer es tatsächlich vorrangig wegen der Story und dem einmaligen Erreichen des Finales kauft (was angesichts der Spielzeit ein durchaus rationales Vorgehen ist), erhält ein zwar in der Präsentation und Detailliebe überwältigendes, spielerisch aber etwas enttäuschendes Erlebnis. Denn im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad, den ihr zwingend spielen müsst, ist Diablo 3 zu leicht. Großartige Taktik in den Kämpfen ist nicht nötig. Und die Spielmechanik ähnelt einem "Freirubbel-Spiel": Ihr lauft mit eurem Charakter den aktuellen Level ab, bis die Minimap komplett aufgedeckt und entweder das Missionsziel erreicht oder die gesamte Monsterpopulation tot ist – oder beides. Dann geht das Gleiche mit etwas anderen Parametern und Grafiken wieder von vorn los. Natürlich, auch beim Solospielen greifen die Steigerungs- und Grind-Motivationsmechanismen. Aber vielen Solospielern dürfte das auf Dauer zu eintönig sein: Zwei unserer vier Tester verspürten bereits beim allerersten (Solo-) Durchgang ab Akt 3 gepflegte Langeweile.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Mai 2012)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> Ach so. Ja ich frage mich auch schon seit längerem, warum ich bei Battlefield keine Tore schießen kann wie bei Fifa. Sind doch beide von EA. /scnr



Aud diese Idee kannst bestimmt nur du kommen. Respekt.


----------



## Rorre (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab da eine Frage an den TE. 

Warum spielt sich Need for Speed nicht wie WOW? In WoW hab ich doch auch Mounts sowie in NFS die Fahrzeuge. Wieso hab ich dann keine Spells oder muss Monster töten in NFS. Oder besser noch. Wieso ist Battlefield 3 nicht wie WoW? 

Eine Antwort beantwortet dir diese Fragen mein lieber TE: ES IST EIN ANDERE GENRE. Genauso wie Starcraft 2 und Warcraft 3 Strategiespiele sind, ist WoW ein MMORPG und Diablo 3 ein MOHNS (Multiplayer-Online-Hack-n-Slay - selbst erfunden xD)

Es ist ein ganze anderes Genre und verfolgt andere Ziele als WoW oder Battlefield. In Diablo geht es darum immer die selben Monster auf der gleichen Map zum 100 mal zu töten um an bessere Gegenstände zu kommen.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> Warum vergleicht jeder Diablo Neuling Diablo mit WoW?  Diese beiden Spiele haben, außer das sie von Blizzard sind, nichts miteinander zu tun.



Nein??

Es sind nicht beide RPG`s in einer fiktiven Welt.
Es geht nicht darum aufzuleveln?
Neue Gegenstände zu sammeln?
Entcounter zu legen?
Die Welt zu erkunden?
Eine "spannende"^^ Story zu erleben?
Mit anderen Mitspielern zu zocken?

Mittlerweile sogar Zeugs übers AH zu verkaufen??
etc. etc.??

Sind in deinen Augen auch nicht WoW, mit WAR, HdrO oder Hellgate vergleichbar??


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2012)

Diablo isn' Hack 'n Slay und kein RPG.
Äh und diese Spiele sind im allgemeinen auch nicht dafür bekannt ne tolle Story zu haben - es geht eben einfach nicht um diese. Diablo 1 & 2 hatten ca. soviel Story wie bei Skyrim auf der Verpackungsrückseite stand. Das D3 da etwas draufgesetzt hat ist ein netter Bonus - eigentlicher Antrieb des Spiels ist aber der Infernomodus.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Mai 2012)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir als D3-Neuling Diablo3 zugelegt und habe es nun meine ersten 2 Stunden lang gezockt. Mir ist aufgefallen, das der Ablauf des Spiels sehr monoton ist.


Das ist auch der Sinn. Man spielt D3, um zur Entspannung in einen Zen-ähnlichen Zustand zu kommen, den sogenannten "Flow". Ist genauso, wie wenn Du eine Soap siehst oder ein Fußballspiel: Hirn aus und angenehm treiben lassen. Wenn man von der Arbeit kommt oder aus der Uni ist das toll, für Dauerzocker aber eher öde.


----------



## VILOGITY (23. Mai 2012)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren. Was hat mich gametechnisch noch zu erwarten?
> Ich befürchte nunmal...nichts




Jo nichts, du hast Hell/Inferno schon durch oder ?
Und in WoW auch alles Clear auf HC und so oder ?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Naja nur weil der Anspruch steigt ändert sich am Spielprinzip ja nix ^^ Ichweiß schon was er meint.
Nein wesentlich komplexer wird es nich mehr, nur Schwieriger halt und somit auch taktischer.
Ich muss mittlerweile sagen das ich es kaum möglich finde Inferno aus Solo durchzuspielen. Zumindestens nicht ohne sich am großteil Der Champions vorbeizusterben


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

Bin gerade auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad höllisch und habe da mit der ein oder anderen Gruppe schon ordentlich zu rudern, wobei ich da die Erkenntnis gewonnen habe alleine besser/schneller weiter zu kommen als mit meiner "Stammgruppe". Mehr Spass machts trotzdem gemeinsam - trotz der häufigeren Tode.

Langweilig ist so eine Sache... momentan finde ich D3 extrem kurzweilig, WoW mit all seinen Möglichkeiten dagegen total langweilig. Logge mich da maximal für den Stammraid ein und stehe ansonsten in OG rum, chatte oder quatsche im TS.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Naja ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das man gerade als Meele schon echt Probleme bekommt wenn bestimmte Fähigkeiten-Kombinationen bei den Mobs vorkommen. Ich sehe trotz sehr gutem Equip mit genug Life und genug Schaden als Barbar einfach kein Land mehr. Ein weitreer Spieler, bevorzugt Range natürlich is da doch ganz hilfreich.

Wenn von diesen Fähigkeiten 3 bzw. 4 auf Albtraum/ Inferno kombiniert werden kommen teilweise schon echt üble Kombos dabei raus ^^


*Abschirmend* = Mobs erhalten für einige Sekunden ein Schild welches sie gegen Schaden immun macht.
*Alptraumhaft* = Mobs fearen euch für einige Sekunden.
*Arkanverzaubert* = Mobs stellen Laserschranken auf dem Boden auf.
*Aufseher* = Hält einen Spieler in einem Käfig gefangen.
*Blocker* = Mobs erschaffen Steinwälle, welche den Weg blockieren.
*Elektro* = Mobs erschaffen Blitze welche kreisförmig freigesetzt werden.
*Feuerketten* = Mobs verbinden sich mit Feuerketten sobald sie nahe genug zusammen stehen.
*Geschmolzen* = Mobs ziehen eine Feuerspur hinter sich her außerdem explodieren sie ca. 2 Sekunden, nachdem sie getötet wurden.
*Horde* = Name ist Programm (viele Mobs!)
*Illusionist* = Mobs stellen Illusionen her, welche allerdings nicht wirklich viel Lebenspunkte haben.
*Lebensband* = Mobs teilen sich die Lebenspunkte.
*Mehr Leben* = Mobs haben mehr Lebenspunkte.
*Mörser* = Mobs werfen mit Feuerbällen auf entfernte Spieler.
*Reflektiert Schaden* = Reflektiert Schaden
*Schänder* = Mobs erzeugen Feuerflächen auf dem Boden.
*Schnell* = Mobs haben eine erhöhte Laufgeschwindigkeit.
*Teleport* = Mobs teleportieren sich von oder zu einem Spieler.
*Unverwundbar* = Diese Fähigkeit betrifft soweit ich dies beurteilen kann nur die Begleiter von gelben Elite Mobs. Ihr müsst dann einfach den Boss töten, und die Adds kiten bzw. ignorieren.
*Vampirisch* = Mobs entziehen uns Leben und heilen sich für das entzogene Leben.
*Vereist* = Mobs casten Frostkugeln, welche nach einer Zeit explodieren und die Spieler einfriert.
*Verseucht* = Mobs erzeugen Giftpfützen auf dem Boden.
*Vortex* = Man wird zurück zu den Mobs gezogen.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

Ui, dank dir für die Übersicht - habe die so noch nicht gesehen.

Spiele auch einen Barbar und komme da mit der 2. Fähigkeit (habe den Namen gerade nicht auf der Pfanne - mit Rune erhält man Wut und Leben dazu) irgendwie besser klar - die procct in der Stammgruppe so gut wie nie so das ich sie da komplett wegnehme und dann nur noch die Tränke oder Kugeln habe.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2012)

Als Fernkämpfer gilt genau das gleiche - einige Kombinationen sind einfach dein Tod.
Apropos trist und langweilig, lasst uns doch über ein mögliches Addon diskutieren!


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube du redest von Revanche, Poptom.

Die habe ich mir auf die Seitentaste der Maus gelegt und mit der Rune gesehen die Leben wiederherstellt. Das is bei mir mittlerweile sogar schon überlebensnotwendig.

Oooohh und ein mögliches Addon... Hm naja eine Woche nach Release sehr früh, aber ich gebu zu ich hoffe auch das das nich so lang dauert, da das mehrmalige durchspielen jetzt auch nich soooo abwechslungsreich is, auch wenn der Anspruch wächst... ^^

Aber ich denke mal das Blizz da einiges nachschieben wird und D3 ähnlich lang am Leben hält wie andere ihrer Titel...


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du redest von Revanche.
> 
> Die habe ich mir auf die Seitentaste der Maus gelegt und mit der Rune gesehen die Leben wiederherstellt. Das is bei mir mittlerweile sogar schon überlebensnotwendig.


Ja genau, Revanche meinte ich... genau die procct bei mir im co-op so derbe selten... alleine hab ich die fast ständig aktiv, die macht ja auch mächtig Schaden und heilt nebenbei noch ordentlich was weg - deswegen find ichs alleine fast einfacher. Hast du ne Idee warum die mit anderen Mitspielern so selten procct? 

Oh Gott, man kann die auf eine Maustaste legen? Ich glaub jetzt schäme ich mich gleich - das wäre nat. noch besser.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Ja anfangs fand ich es schwierig das im Auge zu behalten weil es verhältnismäßig selten proccte, daher kann man es mit der Maus wunderbar spamen, das macht das wirklich weeesentlich einfacher wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat... ^^

Und naja es kann proccen wenn du von einem Gegner getroffen wird, zu einer Chance von 15% glaube ich, kann mich da aber auch täuschen, evtl auch höher. Wenn du im Co-Op spielst greifen dich wahrscheinlich weniger Gegner an als im Solo-Spiel.
Demnach steckst du weniger Treffer ein und es procct auch seltener. Es gibt dafür ja auch noch die Spot-Rune, dann verzichtest du dann aber natürlich auf die Heilung...


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Als Fernkämpfer gilt genau das gleiche - einige Kombinationen sind einfach dein Tod.
> Apropos trist und langweilig, lasst uns doch über ein mögliches Addon diskutieren!



Gute Idee. 

Ich kenn mich in der Lore leider nicht so gut aus.
Was erwartest du denn von einem addon?


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (23. Mai 2012)

@ Shaguar93:

Was sollen die Odal-Runen in deiner Signatur?

OT, aber würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Die Odal Runen haben mit der Metal Band Burzum zu tun, welche in manchen Kreisen etwas umstritten ist (NS Ideologie etc).


----------



## tuerlich (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> Ich kenn mich in der Lore leider nicht so gut aus.
> Was erwartest du denn von einem addon?



Baal kehrt zurück xD Sein Soulstone ist ja nicht zerstört worden bzw man weiss nicht, was damit passiert ist ^^

B2T: Immer bessere Items farmen, Chars infernotauglich machen, alle Klassen hochzocken, usw. Dazu kommt noch das Schmieden... Ein Glücksmoment macht dich reich, aber man weiss nie, was man bekommt.
Was mir persönlich aber extrem fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit zum open PvP. Damals gab es Spiele mit Namen wie "kill me noob", wo man einfach gejoined ist, alle gehostiled hat und mit seinem foh pala alles kaputt "gefisted" hat. Sowas fehlt mir ungemein.
Alles in allem hat aber das Spiel sogar meine so schon extrem hohen Erwartungen übertroffen. Da kann nichtmal Agrarsimulator 2012 mithalten


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Ein Glücksmoment macht dich reich, aber man weiss nie, was man bekommt.



Meinst du damit so ne Art Geistesblitz wie beim Alchie in WoW?

Was ich mir für den Schmied wünsche wären ein paar coole Rezepte die man finden kann.
Und dass wenn man was herstellt der EP Balken etwas hochgeht anstatt ihm jedesmal n paar tausend Gold in den Rachen zu schieben.

Was auch gut wäre, wenn man einzelne Fertigkeitspunkte wieder vergeben könnte. Von mir aus auch mit ner Obergrenze, das man nicht alles in ein Attribut steckt.

Oder das man Folianten findet die einem nen Skillpunkt geben. Begrenzt natürlich. Wäre sonst zu extrem im Auktionshaus.

Auch cool wäre wenn man die Hintergrundmusik durch eigene MP 3 Dateien ersetzen könnte. Bieten ja auch schon viele Spiele.

Ich hät da noch n paar andere Wünsche, aber egal...


----------



## tuerlich (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Meinst du damit so ne Art Geistesblitz wie beim Alchie in WoW?



Nee. Ich meine top stats auf den items. hab schon soviel müll geschmiedet jetzt, da muss demnächst auch mal ein top item rausspringen


----------



## Survíver (23. Mai 2012)

Fail.


----------



## Sethek (23. Mai 2012)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> Ach so. Ja ich frage mich auch schon seit längerem, warum ich bei Battlefield keine Tore schießen kann wie bei Fifa. Sind doch beide von EA. /scnr



Wenn in Battlefield die Soldaten Trikots mit Rückennummern tragen würden und der bewaffnete Konflikt auf einem Stück brettebener Grünfläche ausgetragen werden würde, dann würde der Vergleich passen - es wäre allerdings die Vermutung, man müsse in battlefield Tore schiessen, auch nicht mehr allzu abwegig.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Irgendwo hört´s echt auf. Is nich langsam gut mit diesen virtuellen Tötungsorgien in denen man auf mehr oder weniger wehrlose Menschen schießt? Müssen jetzt auch noch die armen Tore herhalten? Was haben die euch denn getan?
Mal abgesehen davon das sie gelegentlich viel zu selten fallen...

Ich bin dafür das weiterhin strikt zu trennen, wo kommen wir denn da hin!


----------



## Zukane (24. Mai 2012)

Ich zocke es und macht mir kaum Spaß. Ich hoffe einfach nur das es "besser" später im Spiel wird.
Nach 12 Jahren erwarte ich schon deutlich mehr als nur ein Diablo 2 mit neuer Grafik und das es für Casuals angepasst wurde.

Ein Skilltree, mehr Ausrüstung oder Ähnliches was mehr Individualität bringt habe ich mir erhofft.
Kann den Hype garnicht verstehen.


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Ich zocke es und macht mir kaum Spaß. Ich hoffe einfach nur das es "besser" später im Spiel wird.
> Nach 12 Jahren erwarte ich schon deutlich mehr als nur ein Diablo 2 mit neuer Grafik und das es für Casuals angepasst wurde.
> 
> Ein Skilltree, mehr Ausrüstung oder Ähnliches was mehr Individualität bringt habe ich mir erhofft.
> Kann den Hype garnicht verstehen.



Du hast in Diablo 3 mehr Auswahl an Skills als in Diablo 2, gab da auch mal nen Pic auf 4chan finde es aber gerade nicht.

Es gibt doch haufen Ausrüstung oder was wolltest du da genau haben?


----------



## M-aster_1989 (24. Mai 2012)

lol, das game ist noch nicht mal 3 wochen aufm markt, 90% der leute haben inferno noch nicht mal zu gesicht bekommen und es wird schon über ein addon diskutiert  ..


mir gefällt das spiel extrem gut aktuell


----------



## Mayestic (24. Mai 2012)

ich finde das D3 einfach garnicht jedem gefallen kann. nicht jeder mag grinden und mehr ist D3 spätestens ab 60 nicht mehr. 
mf runs machen, gold farmen solange es noch was wert ist, twinken und sich in inferno an jedem fleckchen onehitten lassen 
das ist D3 aus meiner sicht.

das alles natürlich in der gilde mit festen spielpartnern tagtäglich. würde man in wow alle instanzen dicht machen, das gildensystem komplett entfernen und mounts verbieten und die lebenspunkte der gegner in den hohen gebieten verzehnfachen inklusive schadenswert dann hätte man quasi D3 in knuddelgrafik. 

es ist was nettes für zwischendurch, es ist neu, es macht relativ viel spaß und wenn man mal die schnauze voll hat immer gekillt zu werden loggt man eben für den rest des tages aus, geht in die sonne und versucht sich nen sonnenbrand zuzulegen, von mücken zerstochen zu werden oder prügelt sich mit dem wespen ums eis.


----------



## Mayestic (24. Mai 2012)

ich finde das D3 einfach garnicht jedem gefallen kann. nicht jeder mag grinden und mehr ist D3 spätestens ab 60 nicht mehr. 
mf runs machen, gold farmen solange es noch was wert ist, twinken und sich in inferno an jedem fleckchen onehitten lassen 
das ist D3 aus meiner sicht.

das alles natürlich in der gilde mit festen spielpartnern tagtäglich. würde man in wow alle instanzen dicht machen, das gildensystem komplett entfernen und mounts verbieten und die lebenspunkte der gegner in den hohen gebieten verzehnfachen inklusive schadenswert dann hätte man quasi D3 in knuddelgrafik. 

es ist was nettes für zwischendurch, es ist neu, es macht relativ viel spaß und wenn man mal die schnauze voll hat immer gekillt zu werden loggt man eben für den rest des tages aus, geht in die sonne und versucht sich nen sonnenbrand zuzulegen, von mücken zerstochen zu werden oder prügelt sich mit dem wespen ums eis. 




Zukane schrieb:


> Nach 12 Jahren erwarte ich schon deutlich mehr als nur ein Diablo 2 mit neuer Grafik und das es für Casuals angepasst wurde.



spiel mal ende hölle oder inferno dann weißte das das nix für casuals ist. die sterblichkeitsrate ist derart abartig hoch und wenn der casual keinen goldesel hat hat er keine chance an manierliches equip zu kommen ausser es selber zu farmen und das überschreitet die durchschnittliche spielzeit von casuals wohl im allgemeinen. da hilft nur echtgeldauktionshaus oder wie damals zu D2-Zeiten Internetauktionshäuser wie Ebay.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (24. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Leute die das Spiel mögen und es alles andere als langweillig finden, spielen es statt hier zu posten.


----------



## Destructix (24. Mai 2012)

@TE
Um deine Frage in der Überschrift zu beantworten... JA!


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube die meisten Zocker könnten mit dem erstmaligen Durchspielen viel Spass haben.

Ich mein mit der Story und Atmosphäre, dem ersten kennenlernen der Klassen etc.
Allein schon die Videos sind fantastisch.

Nur 30 - 40 € sind vielen Spielern zuviel. Vorallem Spielern die es gewohnt sind Spiele aus der Videothek auszuleihen und am WE durchzuzocken, oder im Internet zu saugen.


----------

